# MAC SURF BABY COLLECTION



## ZARA (May 30, 2011)

Hola chicas! Me he dado cuenta que tenemos muy olvidadas nuestras pláticas a través de este medio, sé el FB y Twitter nos absorben un poco más pero no olvidemos nuestra comunidad MAC. Les cuento que ayer fui a Galerías y anteriormente ya me habían comentado que les habían enviado ya los probadores de Surf baby y oh! sorpresa ayer ya me di gusto probando todo y me traje solo Saffron pues aquí no llegó en la colección anterior, good lovin l/g, gilded white e/l y se me olvidó hangin loose pero ya hablé para que me lo apartaran. Eso es todo, cuéntenme ustedes que tienen en su lista.


----------



## Purple (May 31, 2011)

Hola Zara! que padre que ya tienes tus cosas de Surf Baby!!! Fijate que yo las compre online desde hace 2 semanas y todavía no las tengo en mis manos!! a veces mac tarda poquitos dias en que te lleguen las cosas pero otras veces se cuelgan!! es mi coleccion mas añorada del año y mira lo que me hacen!!! Aqui te va mi lista de lo que compré:
  	Sun Blond, Surf USA y Swell Baby e/s.
  	Blue Noon e/l.
  	Hibiscus l/s.
  	Good Lovin´l/g.
  	Surf Baby! Cheek Powder.
  	Ocean Dip y Hanging Loose n/p.
  	Los 2 careblend pressed powder.
  	Gilty Bronze y Tan-Tint Skinsheen Bronzer Stick.
  	y creo que es todo! Pero estoy pensando en hacer un segundo pedido con backups de algunas cositas y completar con otras que me faltó comprar jeje.


----------



## lady joce (May 31, 2011)

hola hola!!! pues aquí en el DF no sé cuándo salga, calculo yo que por ahí del 10-11 de junio, en fin, yo tengo planeado comprar:
  	Hibiscus l/s,
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Surf USA e/s,[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Surf baby cheek powder,[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]blue noon e/l[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]los dos barnices de uñas[/FONT]

  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]y supongo que es todo, espero pronto sus opiniones de sus compritas [/FONT]


----------



## ZARA (May 31, 2011)

¡Qué gusto escuchar de ustedes! Ana nos tienes muy olvidado ese blog tuyo q todos los días lo checo y nada, sé que estás muy ocupada pero me encanta ver tus looks y que compartas tus compritas. Ladyjoce es la primera vez desde q Mac está en Qro. que tenemos una colección a la par que EUA, siempre me tocaba esperar 1 mes o mes y medio para poder tener mis cositas, y ahora me sorprendieron gratamente, hace rato fui a recoger mi esmalte Hangin loose y mañana lo usaré porq ahorita ya es de noche y se me va a arruinar cuando le pongo la pijama a mi bb. Me gustó mucho blue noon pero sé q le voy a dar muy poco uso así q mejor lo dejé. El sábado me hice un look usando Saffron ( me gustó mucho su textura) y lo combiné con Jest, teddy en las pestañas inferiores y el delineador en gel café (perdón se me fue el nombre) y hoy usé good lovin para mi lookdel diario y me encantó. veo en sus listas surf baby cheek powder espero sus opiniones pues a mí se me hizo muy naranja y no me animé, xq mi piel tiene tendencia a hacer de color naranja los blushes q son cafés así q ni imaginarlo y tambn de hibiscus se me hizo un poco fuerte pero me gustaría verlo en alguna de ustedes a ver q opinan de él.


----------



## Purple (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry Zara!!! tienes toda la razòn! no tengo perdòn!! Pero prometo tratar, por lo menos tratar de que no pase tanto tiempo sin actualizar mi blog, ok?
  	Hoy ya subì 2 entradas con lo que compre de Surf, Baby! porque apenas me llegò la semana pasada despues de 2 semanas que hice el pedido y no me llegaba!! Cuando mas añoro algo, Mac se aprovecha de mi y me lo envìa con mucho retraso. Pero bueno, ya lo tengo y me encanta tooodo! Hoy me puse Ocean Dip (esmalte de uñas) y lo adoro!! no dben de dejarlo pasar, hay muchos aquas en el mercado, pero ninguno como Ocean Dip, de verdad!
  	Me tengo que ir, tengo albercada con mi hija, pero prometo escribirles con mas calma, porque de verdad que Surf Baby! es la octava maravilla del 2011en cuanto a colecciones de Mac, saluditos!!


----------



## lady joce (Jun 6, 2011)

hola chicas!!! pues ayer llegó por acá surf baby, pero compré muy pocas cosas a la hora de la hora, sólo compré surf  usa, strange potion e hibiscus, la razón es porque... el blush me pareció muy naranja, además de que se parecía miucho a un blush que ya tengo, los barnices no les veía uso, el delineador me pareció demasiado suave, tengo uno parecido y con este calor se corre, y pues, los bronceadores no los uso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	En conclusión, ahorré mucho más de lo que esperaba jeje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. de cualquier modo, estoy muy conforme con mis cositas.
  	Espero que estén disfrutando d elas suyas


----------



## ZARA (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola! Pues yo estoy contenta con mis compras y hasta ahorita solo me falta usa gilded white, mi esmalte hanginloose me encantó, Ana que bueno que has actualizado tu blog, no me he perdido ni uno solo de tus post. Lady joce que bueno q ahorraste y podrás comprar más de lo venga, por cierto lo que no llegó a Qro. fueron los blushettes ustedes los han visto? se pueden utilizar en piel grasa?


----------

